# pink lipstick or gloss



## milamonster (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm lovin the look that rhianna is rockin lately with the pink lipstick. Kind of like this but more pink:





I was also looking in Black Hair Sophisticate and someone in there said they used a gloss or lipstick called rocker? anyone used this?
what are your favorite shades that are similar, ranging from hot pink to baby pink. I'm NW 45 .


----------



## garnetmoon (Sep 22, 2007)

hmmm...in that pic rihanna l/s looks more reddish or wine-colored than pink but that could just be my monitor. in any case i LOVE pink lips...it's my most commonly purchased and used lip color. here are my MAC favs (although almost all of them are le):
Light Pink: Flowerplay l/s, Malibu Barbie l/g
Neutral Pink: Electrolush l/g
Bright Pink: Dejarose l/g
Fuchsia: Girl About Town/Rocking Chick (pretty much the same but Rocking Chick is a more toned down version)
Magenta or Deep Pink/Berry: Rebel Rose l/s, Hothouse l/g

out of the pinks i've listed though the only ones that may be anywhere near the pic would be Rebel Rose or Hothouse (applied sheerly).


----------



## lanise1328 (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm so into pinks! I love Maybelline's Shiny licious lip glossin berry bella.


----------



## madamepink78 (Sep 23, 2007)

I loooove HotHouse lipglass
or a thin layer of out to shock lipstick then layer She Boom lipgelee over top
Malibu Barbie Lip glass then over top apply Pro Gloss creme brillaince in Little Pink...

In the pic the color looks more red than pink


----------



## milamonster (Sep 23, 2007)

yes, that's why i said something like this. I want something that's pinker. but i like that color too. thank you all for your recommendations, imma check them out when i get to the counter 
you guys are amazing!!!!


----------



## milamonster (Sep 23, 2007)

here's a better more accurate pic. i think she also was wearing a great pink color at the vmas


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 23, 2007)

Oooohhh. I love this thread. Pink lips are so fresh and youthful. Flattering on everyone!!!!

I like VG VI (l/s) and Fast Lane (l/s)... MAC has so many pretty pinks, I'm only starting to scratch the surface!!!!!!


----------



## L281173 (Sep 23, 2007)

I think that pink is from the Cover Girl Line that she is a spokesperson for.


----------



## gingerbelle (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm NC43 and I have three pinks: Sweetie l/s for a mid-tone pink, Sophisto for a darker, berry pink and Flowerplay if I want to go coral pink. Then I tweak those with different liners and glosses depending on what look I'm going for.


----------



## d n d (Sep 24, 2007)

Have you tried Pop Mode?  I am a NW 45 in Studio Tech and I didn't think I could rock any pinks but Pop Mode works!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 24, 2007)

*~*I'm NC 45-50, and my favorite pinks are Hug Me & Sweetie l/s, Cellopink & Slicked Pink l/g, a couple of non-Mac recs: Bobbi Brown Lip Tint in Blossom Tint & Posey Shimmer, and my *fav* pink EVER is Nars Stolen Kisses l/g!!! HTH!!*~*


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 24, 2007)

The first pic looks like Acrylica Lacquer.
The second looks like Fashinably Fushia l/s.
Good luck.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 25, 2007)

have you tried lu-be-lu lipgelee?


----------



## milamonster (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_have you tried lu-be-lu lipgelee?_

 
no i havent. i will go to the counter and try this (and some of the suggestions out) once my face swelling goes down. and i will post the results and everything
thanks you all so much!!


----------

